

Head Gestures to Control Google Glass for Surgeons - asheldritch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2ZtM9JF1OE

======
asheldritch
Google Glass is getting a real bashing right now from the tech press, but it
has the potential to be transformative in healthcare.

